# 2003 W8 Torque Converter



## W8inmtl (Nov 24, 2010)

I own a 2003 W8-wagon with approx 116,000 km acquired thru VW dealer in Montreal. Car was certified till this past spring. Two weeks ago MIL-check engine light turned on when I brought it in for maintenance and tires. After $400 labour cost to verify the code, the tech and service people told me the "torque converter is out of spec and that the transmission would be next"?:screwy: They estimated the job at $3000 parts and labour. The car has only been serviced at a VW dealer. I called VW Canada and complained and they got back to me a few days later saying they would not help cover the cost. Has anyone experienced this problem and how much damage could be caused if I ignore it? Car runs fine except during kickdown and hard acceleration-MIL-check engine light turns on but no difference in performance. appreciate your feedback...


----------



## AJB (Nov 11, 2002)

All I can add is that the TC in the W8's is a common problem.
Head over here for more info:
http://www.w8forum.dk/


----------



## W8inmtl (Nov 24, 2010)

Has VW ever recalled the part or acknowledged it's defective? Can you still drive the car with this problem? The MIL light is off and runs fine for now. Thx


----------



## spider115 (Jan 16, 2011)

*TC Issue*

No there has not been a recall; yes you can drive it; the CEL will continue to come on periodically. My 03 W8 has the same issue. The only time i really notice any difference is on long highway drives, you will not get as good of mileage because the TC stays locked and dos not allow the car to "coast" or "Free roll"


----------

